# Unbelievable amount of snow since yesterday! Quincy loves it!



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

LOL - How funny hopping like a kangaroo! Olie does that when he get excited. So sweet - thanks for sharing the snow, looks pretty at the moment......:act-up:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Cherie:* I just had_ the best time _watching Quincy bounce around in the snow and listening to your commentary! I am with you; the snow may "look" nice, but it's too treatorious for my liking, too. But man oh man, Quincy sure grooves on--or rather, _in_ it! I hear in Heaven it only snows on the grass, I'm in hurry to verify that but I hope it's true!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Olie said:


> LOL - How funny hopping like a kangaroo! Olie does that when he get excited. So sweet - thanks for sharing the snow, looks pretty at the moment......:act-up:


You are very welcome! He is hilarious! I find it funny that he was born and reared in Iceland, but got to see his first snow here...lol!!! He really does enjoy himself, whatever the situation, but in this weather he seems to be in his element and has a hoot. I will take a video in the morning because the trees are just laden with snow now. It has been going strong ALL DAY!!!!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

oh i love that boy. he's such a funny pupper.

temperance LOVES the snow. loves it ... loves loves it. it's been in the teens here past few days and i can't get her to stay inside where it's warm because she loves playing in the snow.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

I love it! I could watch Quincy bounce in the snow all day!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> *Cherie:* I just had_ the best time _watching Quincy bounce around in the snow and listening to your commentary! I am with you; the snow may "look" nice, but it's too treatorious for my liking, too. But man oh man, Quincy sure grooves on--or rather, _in_ it! I hear in Heaven it only snows on the grass, I'm in hurry to verify that but I hope it's true!!


Quincy is a definate snow bunny. Isn't he a goofball? I am going to get outside in the morning and take some video of the property. The pine trees are just remarkable. It is STILL snowing and you cannot see a thing out there. Not a soul on the road! I cannot even see the huge willow tree in my front yard. It is very weird for it to be this bad this quickly, but the black fella is in his glory.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh Lordy!!! Your deck looks a wee bit different than when we were there this May/June!! :lol: Brrrrrr! We've been getting dumped on, too - but not as bad as they had forcasted. I think we've had over 30 inches cumulatively so far this year (not all at once!) The last storm was the biggest producer at about 8 inches of fresh snow. Fun, fun, fun!!! It's a good thing Lucy has those Canadian roots - she is definitely in her element when she's "dashing through the snow"!!  Big hugs all around!! :hug:


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

What a winter wonderland playground for Quincy! He is so much fun to watch. I can only sit and dream of snow. We have the cold weather, just no snow to go with it. This is all the snow we've seen...










But continuing to hold out hope for a white Christmas!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

faerie said:


> oh i love that boy. he's such a funny pupper.
> 
> temperance LOVES the snow. loves it ... loves loves it. it's been in the teens here past few days and i can't get her to stay inside where it's warm because she loves playing in the snow.


LOL!! I know you love him, and we appreciate it very much.

Temperance sounds like she and Quincy could have a ton of fun together!! Silly kids!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

So fun watching them! The snow really brings out the playfulness doesn't it! We got 17 inches here, a true blizzard. The area for the dogs to relieve them has been reduced from a half an acre to the size of a kiddy swimming pool! Shoveling it tough!
Do you put booties on the dogs?


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh Quincy is just a riot!!

He looks just like Mia did last year in our 36inches of snow that fell in 3 days last year... boing, boing, boing... We set multiple records for this area with that snow last year. yeah I didn't get out for a week!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

spoowhisperer said:


> The area for the dogs to relieve them has been reduced from a half an acre to the size of a kiddy swimming pool! Shoveling it tough!


Because I've always had wiener dogs, I've ALWAYS had to shovel at least a small potty area in the winter (otherwise, I might just lose my short dogs in the drifts!!) :lol: 

This year, my hubby took pity on me and drove the snowblower into the backyard and made several paths and a big open area for the dachshund to do her "business". Hannah likes it too because she's starting to feel her age and I don't think it's as fun for her to go leaping through the deep stuff anymore. The poodles, however... Uh... yeah... the deeper the better!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

penny_ann said:


> I love it! I could watch Quincy bounce in the snow all day!


I am glad you enjoyed it! I swear this boy is part kangaroo!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I am glad you enjoyed it! I swear this boy is part kangaroo!


He is actually 1/4 kangaroo LOL

He is always so happy !!!!
I met his brother today Skuggi(red pup) and he is also happy all the time, these guys sure know how to enjoy life.

We have NO snow here in Iceland and the heat today was 8°C or 46.4 F
Its like spring or something.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

makes me cold to look at it!! lol - oh how poodles love the snow eh?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

A video of our jumping bean today...he does adore this weather. And the second
one is him, full of beans after coming in from outside, smiling for the camera. Goofball!


http://www.youtube.com/user/arreauredpoodles?feature=mhum#p/a/u/1/Y_CB4TfvuE4

YouTube - arreauredpoodles's Channel


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh I just love Quincy!! He has such a spunk about him! He looks like he just loves life.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Oh Lordy!!! Your deck looks a wee bit different than when we were there this May/June!! :lol: Brrrrrr! We've been getting dumped on, too - but not as bad as they had forcasted. I think we've had over 30 inches cumulatively so far this year (not all at once!) The last storm was the biggest producer at about 8 inches of fresh snow. Fun, fun, fun!!! It's a good thing Lucy has those Canadian roots - she is definitely in her element when she's "dashing through the snow"!!  Big hugs all around!! :hug:


Thanks Barbie!! Yepper...it has meant business here. Tons and tons and tons of the white stuff. Today is bright and pretty but it has been a wild go of it. The highway has been opened again since yesterday afternoon so that is a huge bonus. You know how I feel about being trapped, and it is not good!

Lucy and all of the pups seem to cope well in any weather and adore this time of year. Maybe it is because they saw snow before they left, or maybe it is because they are Canadian, but it is awesome to watch them enjoy it so much, isn't it? I brushed Quincy yesterday, and between coat change and being damp, dry, damp, dry from this weather, what mess of heavy matts. But he is right as rain today, so we are golden again, at least for a little while. May I just say....I HATE THE COAT CHANGE!!!! 

Hugs right back to you all!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

amerique2 said:


> What a winter wonderland playground for Quincy! He is so much fun to watch. I can only sit and dream of snow. We have the cold weather, just no snow to go with it. This is all the snow we've seen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! I enjoy standing at the door watching him myself. He will pester whoever is out with him until they relent and play with him. He just loves this weather.

Here in Ontario a lot of us feel it would be terrific if it snowed like mad from December 24th to 26th then disappeared. But, we have tons of snow usually from the first of December until the end of March/middle of April. There has only ever been one absolutely green Christmas that I can recall. My ex went out on our front deck in his shirt sleeves and had a beer in 60 degree weather! I hope you get your white Christmas because I know for us, as much as we complain, it just does not feel right unless it is white.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow! You really did get dumped on!!! We have a whole 2 inches here...lol. I'm sure our dumping will be coming along, but till then, I will "enjoy" looking at yours...lol. 

Sure looks like Quincy was taking full advantage of the snow fun..lol.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

spoowhisperer said:


> So fun watching them! The snow really brings out the playfulness doesn't it! We got 17 inches here, a true blizzard. The area for the dogs to relieve them has been reduced from a half an acre to the size of a kiddy swimming pool! Shoveling it tough!
> Do you put booties on the dogs?


Oh yes! They do enjoy the cold, snowy weather. While I am inside moaning and groaning about it, they look out and say "WOOHOO".

No, I do not put booties on the dogs, but do not take them to town where they salt the sidewalks. The last time I did that poor Iris' feet were tender for two days. So, they stay here and enjoy playtime in our yard. I try and keep the backs of their feet clipped out well so the snow doesn't accumulate and turn into painful snowballs.


----------

